# Edwards Flyer Badged Manton & Smith Western Tire Bicycle



## azbug-i (Mar 9, 2013)

*Endurance Flyer Badged Manton & Smith Western Tire Bicycle*

I picked this up a week ago, its a Manton & Smith built for Western Tire  

Endurance Flyer Badge

Looks completely original, I love the style. Does anyone have any cool things they could share with me about this bike? 

Year? 

Thanks everyone 










can barely read whats down there but here is a faint photo of the serial


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm getting motion sickness! LOL!


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 9, 2013)

*whyyyy*

why???? isn't it awesome, though!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 9, 2013)

It's like flying upside down looking at those inverted photos.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 9, 2013)

*inverted pics*

theyre inverted?

they look upright on my computer


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 9, 2013)

The badge shot is upside down.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 9, 2013)

First, great looking bike. 
next I have seen another Manton Smith badged Western Tire. This one badged Silver Shield. Western Tire and Auto Stores were not associated with Western Auto as we know it. it was a totally separate company.








and finally, you haven't told me whether the Challenger made it ok and if you're happy with it!


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 9, 2013)

*it looks upright on my screen *

i wonder what is wrong with the picture


That M&S is awesome mr fleetwood!!!! 

fixed the typo ( i get caught up in names)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 9, 2013)

the photos look fine to me too. must be on their side.


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 21, 2013)

*Info anyone?*

Anyone have any info for me??


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice bike! Probably pre war or late 30s. Why do you think it is a M&S? They usually have the locking Fork via frame. Did I miss something?


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 21, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> Nice bike! Probably pre war or late 30s. Why do you think it is a M&S? They usually have the locking Fork via frame. Did I miss something?




I had the same model same color,I believe he is correct, it was manufactured by Manton and smith.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 21, 2013)

The bike is probably from 1940-41. M&S were available with or without the Bike-lok. Here's a 39 w/straight downtube and hanging tank. Many other diffs too but shows the standard line. The curved downtube on yours was on the deluxe Zephyr in 39. I've a M&S badged Nonpariel that is like yours w/ a different rack. It's in storage now but I'll post pictures when I can. 




Is your chainguard aluminum?


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 26, 2013)

*this is great!*

Everyone! Thanks for more replies, Im sorry I haven't been on here. Got tied up with some things at home! 

I will check on the chain guard.

I originally deduced, with help from a friend, that it was a M&S because it just wasn't any of the other more common brands. And due to some of the generic parts on it. Tank shape helped indicate too. 

Im glad to hear its probably a '40-'41. It is really a good looking and really good condition bike for what it is. I really need to clean it up. And tune it up.


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice!

Awesome tank 


1918 Ranger


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 17, 2013)

*any thoughts?*

anyone have any more thoughts or info?


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 24, 2013)

I just noticed the badge says Endurance Flyer not Edwards Flyer. The badge photo shows up upside down on my phone and I didn't look close until this other one was posted.


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 25, 2013)

*the badge*

You know, this probably sounds ridiculous, but in person the badge is very hard to decipher. Edwards was my best guess. But now that you say endurance, I can see it. I should pay more attention. The colors are so faded together. 

I can be a real moron. I always felt like Ive gotten dumber after college haha!


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Apr 25, 2013)

*Huffman Like*

WoW...Frame-Forks Sure Looks alot like a Huffman...Sprocket too...Maybe they had a Connection...


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one thinking Huffman here.....


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 25, 2013)

*huffman-ish*

I thought the paint scheme was very Huffman like.


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 25, 2013)

*huffman - ish*

my Huffman has the three tone paint. and the sprockets are similar


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 25, 2013)

The sprockets are similar but the Huffmans were 1" pitch. Manton & Smith used many Wald parts on their bikes, chainrings, cranks,fenders,stem, reflectors, racks, handlebars, pedals... That's why some call them generic looking. The other way to tell M&S frames are the welds that look unfinished at each frame joint. Huffman also used some Wald parts and may have had chainrings supplied by them. As far as paint schemes they're similar but different.


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 26, 2013)

*indeed*

indeed the sprockets are not the same, just same style. I know my m&s isn't Huffman built . and none of the other parts particularly look the same. They just share a paint characteristic, that I noticed.


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 10, 2015)

i finally gave this bike a full overhaul, cleaned and greased bearings all around, and new tires. it was dark in the shop and i accidentally put two different tires on the bike. ugh. so ill fix that next time I'm out there. 

need to fix my kickstand issue, but here is how it sits, all cleaned up. it rides great!!!









gotta have my cutie in the picture


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 11, 2015)

Very cool Manton Smith, you have it cleaned up nice. I found one about a couple mounth's ago myself but my badge says Nonpariel on it. It has three diffrent colors on the bike. I haven't tried to clean the bike at all yet. All i did was go through all the bearings and put new tires and tubes, its a no hander bike for sure!!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 11, 2015)

mine has blue white and a hint of red. i really like that design on your tank! what a cool looking bike you have there. my friend is looking for a bike like that if you ever decide to part with it. mine is too nice for him haha! i prefer the look of yours over mine too, but it is cool to have one that is so clean. I was trying to sell it, couldn't believe nobody wanted it.


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 13, 2015)

Kick stand working now. New pics


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 13, 2015)

Your bike is looking good. Glad you got the kickstand adjusted. Can't really see it but it's probably correct for the bike. Here's my Nonpareil like the GoldenGreeks, mine was house painted over the cool design on his tank. I put a dropstand on mine, the friend I got it from kept it. Hard to believe it was only a hundred dollars on eBay, but that was in '98.

Can't believe yours didn't sell. Saw one with the hanging tank at Ann Arbor this year, it didn't sell either. Hope you enjoy riding it. They ride real well. Solidly built. Love the welds.


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 13, 2015)

i definitely enjoy riding it! they are cool bikes! thanks for sharing!


----------

